

Twelve-Factor Applications with Consul - courtstar
http://www.hashicorp.com/blog/twelve-factor-consul.html

======
savant
I am curious as to how this sort of setup would work for processes that take a
bit to load - such as when building an in-memory index. In my case, I have
several services that take ~30s+ to start, and as such do a rolling restart.
envconsul would just sigterm an entire tier, causing outages.

~~~
mitchellh
envconsul is a fairly simple UNIX tool. Instead of executing your application
directly with it, you can put a rolling restart script on it to do this sort
of thing. This answer is a bit of a cop out, but it is something that works
today. Example:

    
    
        envconsul -reload prefix bin/restart-wrapper bin/rails server
    

We have more advanced orchestration features planned in the future, but we're
not ready to discuss them yet.

